# Alle Need 4 Speed (1995 - 2009) WinXP fähig machen???



## Hardcoreentertaiment (15. September 2009)

*Alle Need 4 Speed (1995 - 2009) WinXP fähig machen???*

hallo zusammen

ich habe momentan sehr viel zeit und brauche hilfe bei der aufgabe alle need for speed reihen xp-fähig zu machen und das mit der höchstmöglichen auflösung ( bei mir 1920x1200)

nur leider habe ich das problem das ich need for speed 1 "Road and Track"(1995)
und nfs 2 (1997) - (erstmals mit f50 und mclaren f1 ^^)

nicht auf win xp laufen lassen kann - darum wollte ich fragen ob jemand von euch vll. einen emulator oder sonstige möglichkeiten kennt diese unter xp zum laufen zu bekommen


zudem kann ich noch ein paar links für ferraris für nfs most wanted schicken da man ja leider seit nfs HP2 auf diese verzichten musste...


vielen dank für erste hilfe

grüsse HCE


----------



## skankee (23. September 2009)

*AW: Alle Need 4 Speed (1995 - 2009) WinXP fähig machen???*

Bei NFS 2 SE:
Wenn mal alle (?! ) .exe Dateien Auf der Cd auf den Kompatibilitätsmodus umstellt kann man das Spiel installieren; vllt dann noch die .exe Dateien im Installationsordner umstellen , so hat es bei mir geklappt.

Ich wollte es die Tage mal wieder Spielen, wenns geht mit einem Glide Wrapper wegen der besseren Grafik ( Glide Underground :: ) .


----------



## RedBrain (26. September 2009)

*AW: Alle Need 4 Speed (1995 - 2009) WinXP fähig machen???*

*Bei NFS 2 SE:*
Das Programm Administration Compatibility Toolkit von Microsoft beschafft die Probleme von vielen Programme und Spiele. 

Wo ist mein NFS 2 SE Fix für ACT? *durchsuch* Nicht gefunden...  Da kannst du gerne in mein Blog nachgucken, genau das gleiche für dein Spiel ein Fix erstellen.

Für hohes Auflösung in NFS 2 SE brauchst du ein GLIDE-Wrapper. Das hier ist meine Empfehlung: dgVoodoo den letzen Version oder 1.40+ nehmen.

Ein Datei NFS2EA.exe musst du von CD auf NFS 2 SE Verzeichnis kopieren. Diese Datei ist für 3Dfx gedacht.

Und im Konfiguration von DgVoodoo stellst du nur die Auflösung um. Der Rest bleibt, so wie es sein soll. ^^

Und ganz WICHTIG am Ende: Kompatibilitätsmodus deaktivieren, sonst ruckelt das Spiel.

Dann soll dein Spiel einwandfrei laufen.

*Für alle x64 Windows Benutzer:*
Das Spiel läuft nicht auf 64bit fähiges Betriebssystem, aufgrund wegen 16bit API


----------

